# What Master Cylinder?



## sipediesel (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok, so I put a set of 11.3" brakes with the dual piston Girling 60s on my 87 GTI. So now my brake pedal goes almost to the floor before it stops. I was told my master cylinder was too weak and I should upgrade. So what setup is best for this application? Keep in mind, I already have rear discs and I plan on upgrading them in the not so near future as well. Thanks for all input.


----------



## sipediesel (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone? :wave:


----------



## Oricalcos123 (Nov 12, 2008)

maybe to the 22mm from a non-abs passat or 16v gti... that what im going to be putting onto my cabby when i put the rocco brakes on


----------



## sipediesel (Nov 7, 2009)

It already is a 22mm from a 16v GTI. Maybe I just have to play with it a little and see if I can get these brakes to work better. What is the bore on a MKIII non-ABS master cylinder?


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

was reasherching this a few months back and learned that there is an audi aplication with a 23 mm master and also a 25 mm mastsr.
the 25 mm master are like 300 dollars on line.
the 23 mm master was like 120 compared to a 22mm for like 70 on line.
so i am going to use a 23.8 mm master off an audi for my build.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

sipediesel said:


> Ok, so I put a set of 11.3" brakes with the dual piston Girling 60s on my 87 GTI. So now my brake pedal goes almost to the floor before it stops. I was told my master cylinder was too weak and I should upgrade. So what setup is best for this application? Keep in mind, I already have rear discs and I plan on upgrading them in the not so near future as well. Thanks for all input.


So how did you do that?

The Audi Girling 60 dual piston sliding frame caliper front brake calipers are designed to be used with 10 5/8" rotors. On MKIIIs we use them with 11" rotors from the Corrado (G60 four bolt rotors on ABA engined cars and five bolt rotors on VR6 engined cars) with a brake pad overhang on the inside of the rotor.

Don't the Audi Girling 60 brake calipers hit the outer edge of the rotors when mounted?


----------



## sipediesel (Nov 7, 2009)

germancarnut51 said:


> So how did you do that?
> 
> The Audi Girling 60 dual piston sliding frame caliper front brake calipers are designed to be used with 10 5/8" rotors. On MKIIIs we use them with 11" rotors from the Corrado (G60 four bolt rotors on ABA engined cars and five bolt rotors on VR6 engined cars) with a brake pad overhang on the inside of the rotor.
> 
> Don't the Audi Girling 60 brake calipers hit the outer edge of the rotors when mounted?


No sir but it is close. I took them off for now and Im just rockin the MKIII brakes. However I will be putting them back in when I figure out the Master cylinder I am going to use.


----------

